# what is compatible with Tiagra deraileurs?



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

If I have problems with the Sora STIs what can I switch to without changing the Tiagra deraileurs front triple rear 9 cog.?I have a Trek 1.2 T
Thanks


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anything from Sora to Ultegra 9-speed STI shifters will work. What is the problem you are having with the Sora shifter though? Its probably more an adjustment issue than anything


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

the left thumb shifter is hard sometimes, so don't know if it needs to wear in a little. Only 16 miles on the bike. Great ride. The seat is excellent. I think the complaints about the seat I hear is those that may have come from fat cushy seats.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

if you're having shifting issues - take it back to the LBS. I rode a Trek 1.5 with sora shifters and tiagra derailleurs for thousands of miles without any shifting problems. I recently upgraded to SRAM Apex, but only because i wanted 10 speed and to be able to shift from the drops.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

The left thumb down shifter needs to go 2 clicks when going from largest chainring to middle. Is that normal? The right thumb shifter is only one click.
Is the left one designed for trim shifting to prevent front derailleur from rubbing? So will have to tap twice to get to middle ring? Don't know if I'm hurting the shifter by going to 2 clicks.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Al1943 said:


> If you have a triple (three chain rings) you should have four main positions, one for the big ring, one for the granny, and two for the middle ring (one on either side of the middle ring). When on the middle ring the two positions on either side allow you to access all cogs on the cassette without chain rub. Shifting from the granny ring to the middle ring normally requires taking the derailleur to the position right of the middle ring (second click) in order to get the chain to climb onto the middle ring. Then if you are riding on the left most two cogs cassette you will need to move the derailleur back to the position just left of the middle ring to avoid chain rub. Through the past 5 years Shimano has added trimming features to the shifters that may be used to move the derailleur 5mm from the extreme left side or from the extreme right side. My wife's 2003 Ultegra shifters have the additional trimming, her 1998 Ultegras did not. The same shifters are used on doubles and triples which I think creates a lot of confusion for double owners.
> 
> ~Al


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...ont-derailleur-shifting-15359.html#post128256


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

What is the biggest difference between a 2203 FD and a Tiagra FD if any?


----------

